# Curly Cottonwood



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2013)

I lucked into a couple of chunks of really nice looking cottonwood a few years ago, and this bowl was roughed out around that time. I gave Dane a piece of this stuff, and he was moaning and groaning about turning it recently:cray:… He unknowingly shamed me into getting this finished.

For those who haven't turned cottonwood, it's pretty soft and stringy… Even with sharp tools and light cuts, I still end up sanding a bit more than with some of the more common turning woods. It smells a bit like gunpowder to me when it's dry, and it soaks up finish like a sponge. Mike Mahoney seems to turn a lot of this stuff for his utilitarian items, but he's a much better turner than me… It can be a bit challenging for me.:dash2::dash2: Even with the challenges, I think it's worth the effort.

This one is about 10" in diameter with a smooth rocker bottom. I soaked it in the 50/50 bucket(boiled linseed and mineral spirits). It'll take a while to dry enough to buff it, but I thought I'd share it now. 

[attachment=21754][attachment=21755][attachment=21756]



Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2013)

Really nice looking bowl- I have a bunch of willow- I know what you mean about hard to work. Sure has nice color and figure though.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow - tha piece has a lot going on :wacko1: I have turned it before. It can have some gorgeous figure but your right about being a PITA. I don't think I ever found a piece this nice though. Great job!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2013)

That's a really unique piece and really pretty. I have a blank of either curly cottonwood or cottonwood burl and I think it is burl. Haven't seen it in a long time as it's stashed but this piece makes me want to find it. Very nice turn David - I really like that shape a lot.


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 30, 2013)

That does have some nice grain and color which compliments the shape you've selected. Sanding ... doesn't everyone love sanding?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2013)

very pretty wood! and I like the bowl design, and the thickness, just my style!


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 30, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> very pretty wood! and I like the bowl design, and the thickness, just my style!


All the things that Barry just said.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2013)

doc again killer peice i just drop a cotton wood 30 + inch across i better check it out yep duck


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks to all... 

Kevin, I turned a few pens from cottonwood burl several years ago, and it was pretty stuff... Right up there with aspen burl on my list of favorites.


----------



## phinds (Mar 30, 2013)

That's some really great cottonwood and a beautiful bowl


----------

